# Hello from Homosassa, Fl



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to the board. You’ve got a great boat for fishing that area.

Just don’t get Alzheimer’s, and start saying the rocks move.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

MariettaMike said:


> Welcome to the board. You’ve got a great boat for fishing that area.
> 
> Just don’t get Alzheimer’s, and start saying the rocks move.


I must be getting the start of it sometimes I think they did move, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2020)

MariettaMike said:


> Welcome to the board. You’ve got a great boat for fishing that area.
> 
> Just don’t get Alzheimer’s, and start saying the rocks move.


I’m tellin’ ya’, they do!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2020)

Where are you in Homosassa?


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Where are you in Homosassa?


Just off Mason Creek Dr in Old Homosassa


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Ju


oldfart said:


> Just off Mason Creek Dr in Old Homosassa


Just saw on your profile your in Homosassa


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2020)

I am, only about 10minutes from you actually. We’ll have to go wet a line sometime!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Surprised you were able to grab that screen name as it applies to multiple folks on this forum, yours truly included. 

Your fishing area is very cool. Have fun and post up your Gheenoe mods as you go along.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Surprised you were able to grab that screen name as it applies to multiple folks on this forum, yours truly included.
> 
> Your fishing area is very cool. Have fun and post up your Gheenoe mods as you go along.


Haha, Just picked up the Gheenoe a couple of weeks ago. Bolted the motor on still have to do some mods. Lots of wind these days waiting on my FL numbers ect.
Will post pictures soon


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

FYI, you're good to go for 30 days without registration numbers as long as you have the bill of sale with you. Can't help with the wind.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Zika said:


> FYI, you're good to go for 30 days without registration numbers as long as you have the bill of sale with you. Can't help with the wind.


Just my other excuse for not taking it out, it’s only because wind and cold and I still work


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Welcome bud, I'm in weekie wachee off Knucky. Let me know how the little boat works for you.


----------



## Leo_Sr5 (Jun 3, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Haha, Just picked up the Gheenoe a couple of weeks ago. Bolted the motor on still have to do some mods. Lots of wind these days waiting on my FL numbers ect.
> Will post pictures soon


How did you bolt your motor on the LT10? as in what hardware did you get?


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

It comes with the necessary hardware 2 bolts with washers and nuts


----------

